
Corellium ports Android/Linux to iPhone 7, 7 Plus - tech234a
https://github.com/corellium/projectsandcastle/
======
qubex
I don’t know why, but porting Linux (and by extension, derivatives thereof
such as Android) to closed devices such as Apple’s fascinates me. I’ve always
thought of what one could do if one could run Linux on an AppleTV (as a kind
of SBC).

